# Please give me your honest opinion



## apache069 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello

I have been a CPC now for one year and also have a coding job for a physician group as an outpatient coder. I am looking into getting another certification and need help on whether I should persue the CPC-H or the 
CCS-P. I am really just looking to supplement my income and maybe do some coding at home and not leave my current position. I have heard that some places offer certifications that are not really worth anything just to get your money. I am trying to avoid getting a certification that is not reckognized by employers and really would like some honesty on which certification you believe most employes are looking for. Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## LLovett (Jul 20, 2009)

If you are looking for remote coding I would suggest the CCS, not the CCS-P. If you are a CPC you already have the outpatient side covered. CCS is the credential that will get you the inpatient coding, there seems to be a lot more inpatient remote jobs than outpatient.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC


----------

